# Svenska tecken i consolen?

## X-SoCiaL

Tjenare på ...

Först o främst ... kul med ett svenskt forum =)

O sedan till problemet. Är det någon mer än ja som har svårt att få den svenska teckentabellen att slå igenom efter att ha redigerat rc.conf. Satt teckentabellen till se-latin1 men inte tusan får ja ÅÄÖ.

Ideer?

/roger

----------

## dostro

Se till att din /etc/inputrc innehåller:

```
set meta-flag on

set output-meta on

set convert-meta off
```

----------

## X-SoCiaL

Tackar för tipsen ... ska kolla de imorrn på jobbet. Ja får inte problemet på alla Gentoo burkar(8st) utan bara på ett fåtal. Därför ja tycker de e så märkligt.

/Roger

----------

## sprattelgubbe

Förutom KEYMAP="se-latin1" så kan CONSOLETRANSLATION="8859-1_to_uni" vara bra i /etc/rc.conf . KEYMAP talar om utseendet på tangentbordet, CONSOLETRANSLATION talar om vilken codepage som skall användas för att visa tecken på skärmen. Titta under /usr/share/keymaps resp /usr/share/consoletrans för att se vilka som finns. I värsta fall får man skriva egna.  :Smile: 

(Behövs euro-tecknet så kan man behöva byta ut 8859-1 mot 8859-15 ovan. Man kan behöva fixa med keymappningen oxå.)

När vi ändå håller på, genom att sätta LANG="sv_SE" (eller de olika LC_xxx variablerna) för systemet eller i användarnas profiler kan man få Gentoo att skriva och formatera på svenska, eller snarare de program eller kommandon som bryr sig om locales. Exvis får man 'date' att skriva ut tiden på svenskt vis, i rätt ordning och med månad och veckodag på svenska... För att se hur variablerna är satta just nu kör 'locale', för att se vilka språk-set som finns  kör 'locale -a'.

----------

## janneand

Ja, för min del så bytte jag CONSOLTEFONT i /etc/rc.conf när jag hade problem med svenska tecken.

```
CONSOLEFONT="iso01.14"
```

Detta är ett trevligt typsnitt som dessutom ger ett par extra rader utrymme på skärmen.

För att få svenska tecken i XFree86 skall det räcka att ha -

```
Option "XkbLayout" "se"
```

under InputDevice-sektionen för tangentbordet.

-J

----------

## X-SoCiaL

Ja följde Janneand's råd. Ändrade CONSOLEFONT och de löste de hela ... 

Tack så mycket.

----------

## janneand

En nackdel som jag har märkt med det typsnittet är att ramar i t ex Links inte blir bra. Det finns säkert andra bättre CONSOLEFONTer.

-J

----------

## X-SoCiaL

Men i grund o botten ... va är de det beror på att vissa Gentoo installationer har problem med svenska tecken o vissa inte när man har gjort samma sak i bägge installationerna. Jag har kollat upp dom övriga tipsen i denna tråd och allt stämmer efter ordning.

/Roger

----------

## janneand

Ja det låter ju onekligen underligt, om du har exakt samma CD för installation och installerar precis likadant. Återstår gör väl då bara hårdvaran där isåfall BIOSet eller mindre rimligt själva tangentbordet kunde vara boven. 

Annars skulle jag ju spontant gissa att det har blivit någon skillnad vid installationen, t ex något paket som har blivit uppdaterat.

-J

----------

## janneand

Efter lite efterforskning sa har jag den slutliga losningen!  :Smile:  Lat inte min egna brist pa svenska tecken i detta mail avskracka, jag sitter pa ett internet-café i Madrid.

Bast ar att anvanda typsnittet lat0-*. Det finns i olika storlekar men sjalv tycker jag 14 ar lampligt. Om du vill prova dem innan sa anvanda kommandot setfont, t ex "setfont lat9v-14". Det finns en mangd olika typsnitt, jag minns inte precis var de finns men anvand det utmarkta kommandot locate for att hitta dem.

Om du sedan vill ha euro-symbolen, och det vill du ju, sa lagger du till ett mellanslag och euro2 till variabeln KEYMAP sa kan du fa euro-tecken genom att trycka AltGr+E. Och ar du pa det humoret sa kan du ocksa satta LANG till "sv_SE".

Tillslut blir det alltsa detta i /etc/rc.conf -

```
KEYMAP="se-latin1 euro2"

CONSOLEFONT="lat9v-14"

LANG="sv_SE"
```

Kor sedan -

```
# /etc/init.d/consolefont restart

# /etc/init.d/keymap restart
```

Allt ar skrivet ur minnet utan tillgang till min Gentoo-maskin sa jag hoppas att inget ar fel.

UPPDATERING:

Typsnittet lat9v-14 är mycket bättre än lat0-14. Annars får du inte svenska kapilärer: ÅÄÖ. Funkar också rimligt bra med ramar i t ex Links.

-JLast edited by janneand on Tue Nov 19, 2002 4:35 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## anxious

Jag har följt era steg, och mycket har funkat utmärkt. Jag har bara ett problem. i mozilla för ett exempel så funkar åäö i sidorna och att skriva... men i ramen för fönstret så får jag ett fråge tecken istället för ö hur ska jag fixa detta ? några förslag ?

----------

## really

jag fixade allt så som jag vill ha det med sprattelgubbes tips, tack  :Smile: 

sen gjorde jag en export LANG=sv_SE för att se filnamn som äåö o inte ?

vad gäller olika gentoo installationer, så finns det visst nåt man kan sätta i kärnan vid kompilering som har med teckenuppsättningar att göra.

----------

## nemhain

Jag har svenska tecken i allt förutom filnamnen i terminaler, både i terminaler i X och i konsollen. Jag har testat att byta fonter, men det blir ingen skillnad. Och jag har testat alla tips jag sett ovan i denna tråd utan resultat...

Istället för de svenska tecknet så får jag ett '?'.

Texten jag själv skriver i terminalen visar alltså åäö utan problem, men skriver jag t ex "touch åäö" så visar ls: ???.

Någon som har något tips?

----------

## really

 *nemhain wrote:*   

> Jag har svenska tecken i allt förutom filnamnen i terminaler, både i terminaler i X och i konsollen. Jag har testat att byta fonter, men det blir ingen skillnad. Och jag har testat alla tips jag sett ovan i denna tråd utan resultat...
> 
> Istället för de svenska tecknet så får jag ett '?'.
> 
> Texten jag själv skriver i terminalen visar alltså åäö utan problem, men skriver jag t ex "touch åäö" så visar ls: ???.
> ...

 du kanske har glömt eller satt fel "native language" i kernel konfigurationen?

jag har iso-nånting-15 grejen.

testa det.

----------

## really

 *nemhain wrote:*   

> Jag har svenska tecken i allt förutom filnamnen i terminaler, både i terminaler i X och i konsollen. Jag har testat att byta fonter, men det blir ingen skillnad. Och jag har testat alla tips jag sett ovan i denna tråd utan resultat...
> 
> Istället för de svenska tecknet så får jag ett '?'.
> 
> Texten jag själv skriver i terminalen visar alltså åäö utan problem, men skriver jag t ex "touch åäö" så visar ls: ???.
> ...

 du kanske har glömt eller satt fel "native language" i kernel konfigurationen?

jag har iso-nånting-15 grejen.

testa det.

----------

## really

 *nemhain wrote:*   

> Jag har svenska tecken i allt förutom filnamnen i terminaler, både i terminaler i X och i konsollen. Jag har testat att byta fonter, men det blir ingen skillnad. Och jag har testat alla tips jag sett ovan i denna tråd utan resultat...
> 
> Istället för de svenska tecknet så får jag ett '?'.
> 
> Texten jag själv skriver i terminalen visar alltså åäö utan problem, men skriver jag t ex "touch åäö" så visar ls: ???.
> ...

 du kanske har glömt eller satt fel "native language" i kernel konfigurationen?

jag har iso-nånting-15 grejen.

testa det.

----------

## nemhain

Jag tror inte det. Jag har valt ISO-8859-1, och enligt hjälpsidan är det default för Sverige (enda skillnaden mot -15 är väl att den inte innehåller eurosymbolen).

Men läser man lite mer på hjälpsidan så står det att det där valet endast påverkar VFAT- och JOLIET-partitioner, och mycket riktigt: På min windowspartition så ser jag åäö normalt, det är bara på EXT3-partitionen som de blir fel!

Och hur fixar man det för ext3-partitionen? :)

----------

## ZammyBOI

När vi ändå är inne på lite svenska tecken igen.

I Gnome-terminalen kan jag inte se åäö eller ÅÄÖ men i xterm och lite andra liknande funkar det alldeles utmärkt. I gnome-termen verkar den ta emot tecknena men visar ingenting (som om man använder mellanslag). Nån som har nån idé eller är detta ett känt faktum som inte går att lösa smidigt? xterm går ju faktiskt nästan lika bra att använda.

----------

## really

 *nemhain wrote:*   

> Jag tror inte det. Jag har valt ISO-8859-1, och enligt hjälpsidan är det default för Sverige (enda skillnaden mot -15 är väl att den inte innehåller eurosymbolen).
> 
> Men läser man lite mer på hjälpsidan så står det att det där valet endast påverkar VFAT- och JOLIET-partitioner, och mycket riktigt: På min windowspartition så ser jag åäö normalt, det är bara på EXT3-partitionen som de blir fel!
> 
> Och hur fixar man det för ext3-partitionen? 

 jag skulle tat iso-nånting-15 ... och nls codepage 850 har jag.. av nån anlednind :rolleyes:

----------

## nemhain

antoe: Det löser inte mitt problem, tyvärr :(

ZammyBOI: Får du svenska tecken i t ex XChat2?

----------

## really

nemhain:

hmm.. jag är inte säker på exakt vad man ska ha påslaget i kernelen, men jag är säker på att det är Någåt :/

du kan ju leta dig fram kanske..

----------

## jahve

Det är nog ett problem som drabbar ganska många av oss som inte är amerikaner, med konstiga tecken och lustiga tangetbord.  :Smile: 

Mitt problem, knyter an till vad som ovan sagts. Har följt instruktionerna i den här tråden:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=6524

och slängt in 

```
export LC_CTYPE="sv_SE"
```

i min /etc/rc.conf utan bättre resultat - å ä och ö blir frågetecken i exempelvis mutt.

Om jag däremot skriver in export-raden ovan "för hand" i consolen ordar det till sig i just den consolen (åäö fungerar), men inte i annan console eller efter omstart.

Några förslag på hur jag kan lösa problemet mer permanent?

----------

## really

 *jahve wrote:*   

> Det är nog ett problem som drabbar ganska många av oss som inte är amerikaner, med konstiga tecken och lustiga tangetbord. 
> 
> Mitt problem, knyter an till vad som ovan sagts. Har följt instruktionerna i den här tråden:
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=6524
> ...

 du skulle kunna lägga det i /etc/conf.d/local  :Very Happy: 

glöm inte KEYMAP se_latin1 i rc.conf också.

----------

## jahve

 *antonik wrote:*   

> du skulle kunna lägga det i /etc/conf.d/local 
> 
> glöm inte KEYMAP se_latin1 i rc.conf också.

 

Keymap:en är ändrad sidan tidigare (duh!)  :Smile: . Men att slänga in export-raden i local.start hjälpte tyvärr inte det heller.

----------

## really

 *jahve wrote:*   

>  *antonik wrote:*   du skulle kunna lägga det i /etc/conf.d/local 
> 
> glöm inte KEYMAP se_latin1 i rc.conf också. 
> 
> Keymap:en är ändrad sidan tidigare (duh!) . Men att slänga in export-raden i local.start hjälpte tyvärr inte det heller.

 lägg den då i din .bashrc ..

då borde det väl funka?

----------

## jahve

 *antonik wrote:*   

> lägg den då i din .bashrc ..
> 
> då borde det väl funka?

 

Löste det nyss på ett ganska fult sätt, men som fungerar iaf.

Lade helt enkelt bara in raden:

LC_CTYPE="sv_SE"

i /etc/env.d/00basic

----------

## d4h0od

nån mer som har problem med att få åäö att fungera i vi ?

jag får \345\344\366 istället för åäö i vi ;(

men åäö fungerar bra i bash och i irssi ?

har testat de flesta av tipsen i denna tråden men ingen har löst mitt problem

----------

## Andersson

Jag har ett konstigt problem med åäö i konsolen. Det funkar enbart som root, ej som vanlig användare. Finns det någon lokal motsvarighet till rc.conf? ~/.rc.conf finns ju inte men jag måste lyckats ställa in en annan teckenuppsättning för min användare i någon fil nånstans.

Har någon ett tips på vilka filer jag kan kolla?

*Edit* Jag var lite snabb att posta, det var inte så svårt egentligen...

 *dostro wrote:*   

> Se till att din /etc/inputrc innehåller:
> 
> ```
> set meta-flag on
> 
> ...

 

Detta fanns i /etc/inputrc men saknades i ~/.inputrc. Nu funkar allt bra!

----------

## rosbacke

För mig funkade det med:

alias ls="ls --show-control-chars" för att få svenska tecken i filnamnen. 

Kan läggas in i ~/.bashrc eller /etc/profile. Glöm inte att sätta LANG variabeln...

--- Mikael R

----------

## Stieltje

 *Quote:*   

> du skulle kunna lägga det i /etc/conf.d/local
> 
> glöm inte KEYMAP se_latin1 i rc.conf också.

 

tja

bara det att om man kör med kbd-1.08 så får man skriva in sv-latin1 i rc.conf, istället för se-latin1.....

ägnat en frustrerande timme att hitta varför mitt system plötsligt vägrade använda svenska tecken i consol.

----------

## teglsbo

 *d4h0od wrote:*   

> nån mer som har problem med att få åäö att fungera i vi ?
> 
> jag får \345\344\366 istället för åäö i vi ;(
> 
> men åäö fungerar bra i bash och i irssi ?
> ...

 

Jeg havde et problem, der lignede det lidt. Jeg havde indsat

```
set meta-flag on 

set output-meta on 

set convert-meta off
```

i min ~/.inputrc, men æøå blev skrevet som \346\370\345 i bash.

Problemet forsvandt da jeg fjernede mellemrum lige før linjeskift i .inputrc.

Jeg havde "set meta-flag on " stående, men kun "set meta-flag on" virker.

Det er også meget rart at vide, at hvis man ikke har en .inputrc, så bliver /etc/inputrc brugt.

Men hvis man har en .inputrc, så er det en god ide at starte den med 

```
$include /etc/inputrc
```

for ellers får man ikke /etc/inputrc med.

----------

## thanius

Jag har ett problem, inte så stort, men ändå.

Jag vill att Xbox Media Center (XBMC, inte Microsofts) ska visa svenska tecken i filnamnen(genom ccxstream), men det verkar som om ext3 inte kodar dem rätt när man skapar filnamnen. Gentoo visar rätt tecken med --show-control-chars, men jag vill att de ska synas på XBOXen. Någon som har någon idé vad det kan handla om och hur jag ska göra?

----------

